# Hancock Co Club needs members



## Hunter-Steve (Jun 12, 2007)

*Hancock Co Club needs 2 members*

We have 2 (updated 7/24) opening left in an established family orientated club. We have some really great people. The land consists of 526 acres. Max 13 members. The property had some clear cutting  done a few years back (about 40%) and then burned and had planted pines put in over the past 2 years. The remaining woods are mixed hardwoods and pines and the back is boarded by a swampy area. We have deer, turkey and some hog. The rules can be found on our web site.  http://home.bellsouth.net/p/s/community.dll?ep=24&groupID=62092&ck=

feel free to view the photo album too. Check out this thread to see some recent buck pics from 6/28

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=

Due are $400 a year and run from June to May each year. 

Oh.. We have a camp site but no water or electric. But we do have Dish TV!

PM me if you would like to run out there. I'll be going out to do some food plot work on 7/28 and 29.


----------



## Walkie Takie (Jun 13, 2007)

*Hancock  club*

Hey Steve , thanks for the call and info  
  w/t


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Jun 13, 2007)

Walkie Takie said:


> Hey Steve , thanks for the call and info
> w/t



My Pleasure Steve. I plan to head out to the property to do some food plot work on Saturday 6/23. Let me know if you want me to give you the tour of the property. 

With all the rain we have had since I put in the last food plot I can't wait to see what it looks like


----------



## Calcium (Jun 13, 2007)

*PM Sent*

Hunter-Steve,

Just letting you know that we hunt right down the road from ya'll.

Calcium


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Jun 13, 2007)

Calcium said:


> Hunter-Steve,
> 
> Just letting you know that we hunt right down the road from ya'll.
> 
> Calcium



PM sent


----------



## 2500hd (Jun 13, 2007)

where at in hancock county?


----------



## young gunna (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey that is near garners grinder.


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Jun 13, 2007)

young gunna said:


> Hey that is near garners grinder.



Yep.. Real close


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Jun 15, 2007)

btt


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Jun 19, 2007)

I will be headed out to the property to do some food plot work this Saturday 6/23, Anyone wanting a tour let me know as soon as possible.


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Jun 20, 2007)

Hunter-Steve said:


> I will be headed out to the property to do some food plot work this Saturday 6/23, Anyone wanting a tour let me know as soon as possible.



BTT


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Jun 22, 2007)

Hunter-Steve said:


> BTT



Last call for this weekend.. 2 opening still available


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Jun 25, 2007)

btt


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Jun 27, 2007)

btt


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Jul 1, 2007)

btt


----------



## JDARRACOTT (Jul 1, 2007)

How far from white plains is your land


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Jul 1, 2007)

JDARRACOTT said:


> How far from white plains is your land



It's about 20 minutes drive.. I go through White Planes to get there.


----------



## JDARRACOTT (Jul 2, 2007)

We hunt down off of Mt. Stevens church rd


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Jul 4, 2007)

JDARRACOTT said:


> We hunt down off of Mt. Stevens church rd



Not sure where that is.. I did not see it on the map. Can you tell me what direction ?


----------



## COONDOG1717 (Jul 5, 2007)

looking for club 770 601 4226


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Jul 5, 2007)

COONDOG1717; said:
			
		

> looking for club



PM sent


----------



## JDARRACOTT (Jul 5, 2007)

About 3 miles after you come through white plains just past the greene hancock county line.


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Jul 8, 2007)

btt


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Jul 9, 2007)

*Tour of property*



			
				COONDOG1717; said:
			
		

> looking for club



Hi Bobby,

Here is a map where I will meet you Saturday at 7AM. 
I'll be in the white Trailblazer with Camo trim.


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Jul 11, 2007)

btt


----------



## COONDOG1717 (Jul 11, 2007)

thank you see you then


----------



## COONDOG1717 (Jul 14, 2007)

please send me that address very good looking land thanks


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Jul 18, 2007)

We still have one opening ..  Check out this thread to see some recent buck pics from 6/28

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=124492


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Jul 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## COONDOG1717 (Jul 22, 2007)

HEYSTEVE JUST WANTING TO SEE IF HE GOT MY CHECK YET AND WHEN YOU ARE GOING DOWN TO LAND


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi Bobby,

Yes Houston got your check but no one else so far. I and others will be there Saturday. 

I'll give you a call later in the week.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Jul 24, 2007)

BTT...  We have 2 openings left... Let me know if you would like to view the property this weekend.

Steve


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Jul 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## COONDOG1717 (Jul 25, 2007)

NICE SPOT OF LAND AND GOOD PEOPLE BIG TIMBER


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Jul 29, 2007)

btt


----------



## stixnstrings (Jul 30, 2007)

What about your wife and kids do they get to hunt free or have you got to buy another membership for your wife.   Thanks


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Jul 30, 2007)

stixnstrings; said:
			
		

> What about your wife and kids do they get to hunt free or have you got to buy another membership for your wife.   Thanks



If she hunts more than 2 weekends, yes. 
See these rules:::

 Guests are not allowed on opening weekend of bow, primative weapons, or gun season.

If you have a dependent under 18 who hunts, you must pay $50. Two guests are allowed per member per year, with two visits total - either bringing one person twice, or two people once. No visitors without the host member present. A weekend is considered one visit. No guest fee.

The limit for deer is 2 bucks per Membership, which includes a member's guest(s) - if your guest(s) kills a buck or a doe, it counts against your membership's limit. The Doe limit is 3. Dependants under 18 that have paid the $50 have the same limit as the member. Their kills do not count against your membership limit.


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Aug 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 0862 (Aug 4, 2007)

Steve are there still a vacancy in your club?


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Aug 4, 2007)

0862; said:
			
		

> Steve are there still a vacancy in your club?



Yes, One for sure, 2 maybe. Call me at 770-262-9230

Steve


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Aug 5, 2007)

btt


----------



## 0862 (Aug 7, 2007)

Steve,
I am a good sportsman looking for a hunting club with like individuals: Have"nt been in a club for several years due to work and such, but I was in a club for 6-7 years near Sparta. Do you still have a vacancy? If so I would be interested.
david.carr@gwinnettcounty.com


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Aug 10, 2007)

0862; said:
			
		

> Steve,
> I am a good sportsman looking for a hunting club with like individuals: Have"nt been in a club for several years due to work and such, but I was in a club for 6-7 years near Sparta. Do you still have a vacancy? If so I would be interested.
> david.carr@gwinnettcounty.com



Email sent.


----------

